# "african cichlids" @ walmart



## sipres87

ok ive seen walmart saleing these fish for awhile. all the sale tag says is african cichlids. no specific names or anything.
iam guessing they are about the same types in all of the store, but the ones i see are2 different yellows, a purpleish blue, a grey an a blue. they seem to have the thin elongated body shape.. i know this is very vague but iam workin with what i got from walmart lol..
iam hoping maybe you have seen them an know what iam talking about..

- i want to know if they are from lake malawi or what? i would like to buy some but am very unsure of the required conditions.. any other advice would be great, if ya have it. thanks



BTW.. yes i do buy from walmart on acasion.. with extreme care an quarantine.. mostly because 1 LPS deals in mostly larger trading fish..
an the 2nd LPS is VERY low quality. i think they would be better off not saling fresh an salt water life.


----------



## susankat

Most of what Walmart sells are mbumba some will be hybrids.


----------



## williemcd

Join a local fish club.. If ya can't pick up Malawi's locally for $2.00 ya ain't trying. Bill in Va.


----------



## sipres87

@willie. no local groups here.


----------



## williemcd

What's your location and I'll prove ya wrong eventually.. If there isn't .. join my group and we'll make you a local connection on your own!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## tommy111

The cichlids that you saw at walmart with the long body and vertical lines blue,black or green are auratus melanocromis. One of the most and maybe the most agressive of the mbuna lake malawi species. And trust me when i tell you that they will eventually kill all other male cichlids in your aquarium. They will allsow kill other fish that are not able to fend them off. Another thing the cichlids at walmart are of very poor quality and a lot of them are hibrids plus the people that work in the fish department don't know jack about fish. I would buy my fish from a well establish LFS that can tell you what your buying and what is compatable with what. Oh the other blue cichlids that had the horizonal lines are call kenyi secound in agression to the auratus. GOOD LUCK/


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

williemcd said:


> Join a local fish club.. If ya can't pick up Malawi's locally for $2.00 ya ain't trying. Bill in Va.


yea I want that! lol, malawi's for 2 bucks? you cant go wrong..


----------



## williemcd

One of my club members off-loaded 10 maingainos on me for 18 dollars.. Could have taken 50 more!.. It was my first foray into Africans... He's 3 or 4 more specie avail.. but he's a 40 minute drive from my home and at this time I'm loaded to the gills with fish!.... Oh.. also bought some albino BN plecos at a buck apiece from him.. Bill in Va. 
p.s. I think that guy posts on here.. (I belong to way too many forums... NOT,,,,,LOL)...


----------

